# New sheep & name help



## lalabugs (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My sister just brought 2 ewes home today. She can't think of any names. We thought we would ask for some ideas from you all.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 25, 2016)

What are her plans for the sheep?

I learned to only name the ones I'm keeping...  She could go with people-type names, or some kind of theme:  gems (Opal and Garnet), planets/stars (Andromeda and Venus), insects (Doodlebug and Junebug), spices (Cilantro and Thyme), flowers (Buttercup and Marigold), a favorite tv show (names from Star Trek or The Voice) - hopefully that will give you some ideas.  Good luck!


----------



## lalabugs (Aug 25, 2016)

She is keeping them. She will be breeding them. Keeping babies to raise for meat. 

I will give her the suggestions.


----------

